# Help, I've sprung a leak.



## SevenNoOni

Okay, So as the subject suggests my nano has decided to leak... how or why, no idea.. I've stopped the leak albeit "hillybillied" the leak into submission. The tank I have now thats leaking is a 6 gallon fluval edge, I have a spare 10g (that does not leak) in my closet.. I was all ready to just swap them one to another, but I all the sudden got really worried about a cycle. So here is my plan, let me know what you think.. place in new 10 lbs bag of sand put the sand from the 6 gallon in the 10 place my existing live rock (7 lbs) inside the 10 gallon, add the 6 gallons of water into my 10 (with keeping out a bit for my shrimp to chill in while this takes place) and then place my shrimp in. I do know i need to make the water the same temp as well as salinity, but what I'm worried about is a cycle killing my shrimp...I've grown attached to him lol. I need to do this today.. tomorrow AT the latest.. I've super glued plastic to the tank... No idea how long this hillbilly fix will last.. thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## coralbandit

Take the filter from your edge to the 10g and all the bacteria(you want) will come with it.The water or amount of original(edge) water used is less important.Most of the bacteria you desire is in your filter and live rock so they are most important to be transfered.
On the side(I have an edge) how old is your edge and where did the leak happen?I've read many complaints about the spec series tanks by fluval leaking(I got one of those also).


----------



## SevenNoOni

Thanks very much for your input, I'll begin the transfer now. The leak is on the bottom right corner of the front of the tank. I can not see any chips or defects of any kind just a slow drip.. When I first seen the drip this morning I had assumed I spilled a bit of water from the top while topping off. So I cleaned it up and forgot about it..as its sitting on my computer desk I happened to look back at the tank and seen a small pool under that corner (about the size of a dollar bill) I cleaned it up again and began the search. From what I can figure the leak is an invisible pin hole where the 3 pieces of glass meets one another. I took some super glue coated the crap out of the corner and laid a piece of plastic wrap over it... It actually stopped the leak (it was very small to begin with) but If the glass is starting to separate it wont be long before a bigger leak springs. I'm not sure how new/old this tank is as it was given to me for free by a friend who got it from a friend LOL. Once I get the tank emptied I'm going to attempt to reseal it somehow and go from there. thanks again for your help!


----------



## Reefing Madness

The tank swap won't cycle. You've already got established media.


----------



## SevenNoOni

alright guys I've got it switched, and my shrimp seems fine? lol now i guess i need to buy bulbs for my fixture and I'll be back to new. not sure what brand yet but im getting 2 10,000k and two actinic, I busted out my timers and I'm going to do a rotating light theme? starting in the morning 2 bulbs will be lit, then in the middle of the day 4 bulbs then back down to two bulbs then off. going to keep them on for 6 to 8 hours a day depending on how things take it. thanks for the help guys!!


----------



## Reefing Madness

Try to get 14k or 20k lamps, try not to use 10k.


----------

